# Something I built over the last week.



## Ron Evers (Nov 25, 2014)

1. Second Glue-up.



 


2.


 


3.


 


4.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks really good Ron!  I've made a few tables in my day... lol and benches.  I love creating things in my mind and then building them!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## pjaye (Nov 25, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Designer (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow! Nice work!


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 25, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2014)

Simple, great lines, looks nice!


----------



## pgriz (Nov 25, 2014)

Simple, elegant, beautiful and practical.  I'd call that a home run.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 25, 2014)

Very good work Ron. I'm in the process of building my Kitchen cabinets. It's one of the most fun parts of building this house.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments folks.

Heather, it is nice to see you are into woodworking.  Not many girls get involved in this hobby.  

Rick, it may be fun if you are not pressed for time.  Son rented out his apartment & I had two weeks to make the kitchen cupboards.  A rush job & not built as I would have preferred but completed on time.  



 




 

Old poor quality pics.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice!

I'm not much of a joiner, but I can glue roughly hacked pieces of wood to other roughly hacked pieces of wood.

I was just pricing out bookcases the other day. Even pretty expensive ones from a pretty decent store were just garbage. Sure, it's quartersawn this and that, and it's nicely finished. But then they stabilize it by stapling a thin piece of plywood on the back. So now every time I push a book all the way into the shelf, I ease the staples out a little more. Eventually, the plywood warps and falls off, and the $400 bookcase is now garbage. It's like they designed it to last 10 years.

Sure, I could rebuild the thing. I could use these crazy modern methods like "glue" or "screws" to re-fasten the back. OR I could take that $400 and buy a router and some materials and build a much better bookcase myself. It wouldn't look quite as pretty (see above remarks on roughly hacked wood!) but it would last forever.

Anyways, joinery is a wonderful skill, and you make beautiful, otherwise unobtainable, things. That's terrific! Keep it up!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Photoguy. 

I have built almost all the non upholstered furniture in our house.  The TV table is my first project in five years because there is no more room for any more my wife said.  This table replaces a smaller one we do not know what to do with now.  Jeanne says maybe one of the kids could use it.  It is also Cherry.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 26, 2014)

That DOES become a bit of a problem. My father's house got rather full before his wife made him knock it off..


----------



## greybeard (Nov 26, 2014)

nice


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice!  I love DIY stuff, so anytime I have an idea I love to actually create it.  Its a neat feeling when your piece comes out as planned or even better.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice Work!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 4, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Nice Work!



Thanks.


----------



## DavefromCt (Dec 4, 2014)

Great job...you're very talented!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Dec 4, 2014)

Great work Ron! I miss my days of being in a shop. Used to build + install for one of the top custom cabinetry shops in NJ. Gave up the trades for IT though and haven't been able to do any kind of woodworking since then


----------

